# Java Datum Eingabe



## Untaimed (19. Sep 2010)

Hi, ich bin ein Java- Neueinsteiger.
Ich würde gerne ein "Programm" schreiben, welches, wenn ich ein Datum eingebe (z.B. 18.12.2010) dann folgendes Ausgibt:

Tag: 18.
Monat: 12.
Jahr: 2010

Kann mir vlt. jemand ein paar Tipps geben

Wie gesagt, ich habe gerade mit Java Neu angefangen und wäre über Tipps sehr dankbar


----------



## DerEisteeTrinker (19. Sep 2010)

Das Datum parsen, in einen GregorianCalendar füllen und dann die Methoden ausnutzen.

Wenn mit dem Datum nicht gearbeitet werden soll, dann einfach per [String].substring(...)


----------



## diel2001 (19. Sep 2010)

```
JTextField txf = new JTextField(); 
...
...
String text = txf.getText(); // gibt den eingebenen Text zurück
...
String [] array = txf.split("\."); // hier wird der String nach einem Punkt gesplittet und es kommt ein Array zurück 
...
String tag = array[0];
String monat = array[1];
String jahr = array[2];
```

So ungefähr könnte das aussehen .
Du musst das nur noch richtig verteilen und strukturieren .
Fertig


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Sep 2010)

diel2001 hat gesagt.:


> So ungefähr könnte das aussehen


[c]
split("\\.")
[/c]

:bae:


----------



## Untaimed (19. Sep 2010)

ok... danke erstmal:toll:

Kann mir vlt. jemand einen kompletten Code geben, damit ich mal sehe, wie sowas komplett aussieht, ich es dann mal komplett durchegehen und versuchen zu verstehen kann?? (Nur wenns nicht zu viel Umstände macht)

thx


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Sep 2010)

Naja, wurde doch eig. schon oder?

```
public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
		String date = "18.12.2010";
		
		String[] array = date.split("\\.");
		System.out.println("Tag: "+array[0]);
		System.out.println("Monat: "+array[1]);
		System.out.println("Jahr: "+array[2]);
		// oder:
		Calendar cal = GregorianCalendar.getInstance();
		cal.setTime(new SimpleDateFormat("dd.MM.yyyy").parse(date));
		System.out.println("Tag: "+cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH));
		System.out.println("Monat: "+(cal.get(Calendar.MONTH)+1));
		System.out.println("Jahr: "+cal.get(Calendar.YEAR));
		// oder:
		System.out.println("Tag: "+date.substring(0,date.indexOf(".")));
		System.out.println("Monat: "+date.substring(date.indexOf(".")+1,date.indexOf(".",date.indexOf(".")+1)));
		System.out.println("Jahr: "+date.substring(date.lastIndexOf(".")+1));
		// oder: ......
	}
```
:autsch:

Calendar (Java Platform SE 6)
SimpleDateFormat (Java Platform SE 6)
String (Java Platform SE 6)


----------

